# Military Education



## RawForce (10 Sep 2008)

I have looked for this question all over this forum and i have had no luck so please don`t get upset ( i have seen a lot of hate toward some people >.> ). Anyways i have always wanted to do two things in my life be a police officer and be in the military. So my thinking was why not do one while i work to be the other. I know i wanted get my education and have it payed for by the military and i spend a few years being a military police, then with the education the experience and the volunteer work i have done i thought i would be a shoe in for a police agency.

My problem is and i have been getting the run around by the emails i have been getting. Is there any education that will be payed for by the military that will let me become a military police?

Originally i was going to take police foundations but i am not sure if that is covered. 

P.S. i am asking about the position of Military Police not Military Police Officer.

Thank you.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Sep 2008)

The military will not pay for your education (Police Foundations, Law and Security) to be in the Military Police.  You have to have that to join.  Look at the treads in this section for more on joining the Military Police.


----------



## muffin (11 Sep 2008)

As another option, you could join in another trade that could help "pad the resume" and do the schooling at a distance:

http://www.algonquincollege.ca/distance/programs_courses/diploma/police_foundations.html

and the CF will pay for it this way:

http://www.army.gc.ca/1asg_hq/BPSO1/Ed_ReimbursePEP.htm

Maybe a trade like Combat Engineer, or Intelligence, or something similar could help "pad the resume" ~

A collegue of my husband's (another LCIS tech) is OTing to MP and they are paying for his schooling/training - so each situation is different.

muffin


----------



## kincanucks (11 Sep 2008)

_A collegue of my husband's (another LCIS tech) is OTing to MP and they are paying for his schooling/training - so each situation is different._

Since a serving CF Reg F member OTing to MP does not required a 2 year diploma, I fail to see how this is relevant to this person's circumstances.


----------



## muffin (11 Sep 2008)

I was considering that he stated he wants to be military, and/or MP .. and he wants education paid for. 
He stated he would like to "do one while working toward the other".
He suggested that time served as an MP would assist his application ("make him a shoe-in") for a police agency. 

I suggested that he look at other trades that might interest him and could help him out as an MP - and then offered an example of someone I know who was in one trade and then OT'ed to MP. 
I don't know if you still need police foundations to be a civilian police officer even if you have had training as an MP, but I if you do - this would allow him to make up that requesite training while "living the dream" in uniform.
He could still do the distance ed thing and have it covered under his learning plan.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Sep 2008)

Muff.....

he wants to be a cop and he wants to be in the military

He figures MP means hes both.

I read his post to mean "How to i get the military to pay for school so that i can join as an MP".........in the NCM SEP sense.


----------



## muffin (11 Sep 2008)

RawForce said:
			
		

> I know i wanted get my education and have it payed for by the military and i spend a few years being a military police, then with the education the experience and the volunteer work i have done i thought i would be a shoe in for a police agency.



Sorry - guess I was going by this statement here


----------



## kincanucks (11 Sep 2008)

Muffin,  Didn't mean to jump on you as I know you were only trying to help.  His post is not composed very well, read horrible, and I had to read it several times before I focused in on "P.S. i am asking about the position of Military Police not Military Police Officer."  Cheers.


----------



## muffin (11 Sep 2008)

That's ok  misunderstandings from written sentiments via the internet will be the death of me yet


----------



## RawForce (11 Sep 2008)

Yes sorry for any confusion i was very tired at the time i posted it.. so tired i had forgotten to even read it to make sure it made sense. My apologies. Thank you for the help everyone in clearing this up for me i will need to make a new plan it seems.


----------

